# Santo Domingo DOM World Cup results



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Crispin is on fire*

wow.. nice shooting Crispin!.. 

Is that a new canadian record 1336?

G


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

CDN Record for SR recurve is 1345 Jay Lyon


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Nice Shooting Crispin! :thumb:

Good luck to all our Compounders today.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

I didn't even know this was going on :mg:

Good luck to all the Canadian competing!!!:wav:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

NockOn said:


> I didn't even know this was going on :mg:
> 
> Good luck to all the Canadian competing!!!:wav:


You should check the news section of my web site Claude


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Dietmar*

I think D, shoots today.. go get them!..

p.s. Smokn score for Crispin.

G


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Pete731 said:


> You should check the news section of my web site Claude



I do once in a while but most of missed that one


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wow, 2 1402's and kevin 1398 and foggy with 1393

not to shabby there


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Anyone know why they didn't use Cousins for the USA team?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, D lit it up at 50m!


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Crispin in the 1/4?*

Looks like Crispin made it to the quarters?

G


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Crispin is in the final 4*

Looks like Crispin is in the final 4!

awesome!

G


----------



## rgauvin (Feb 20, 2007)

ontario moose said:


> Looks like Crispin is in the final 4!
> 
> awesome!
> 
> G


unless I am misreading the results Crispin is competing for the gold in the finals tomorrow at 3PM local time

Go Crispin!! :wav:


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

NockOn said:


> Anyone know why they didn't use Cousins for the USA team?


I think these guys decide the team before the qualif base on previous performance in team events ... I may be wrong but I don't see any other reasons!

Dave was shooting some 360's in practice before the W.C.!!!! This guys still has some Xs in his bag!


----------



## Green Archer22 (Oct 27, 2007)

Crispin goes for gold on sunday.........BRING HOME THE GOLD PAL!!!! Great shooting way to go. Buddy:RockOn::77:


----------



## RT56 (Jun 24, 2005)

Dietmar, Kevin and Benny shoot for Gold on Sunday against the USA


----------



## Denis_Beaudet (Oct 27, 2005)

*News from FITA*

FITA posted an interesting resumé at : 
http://www.archery.org/content.asp?id=3355&me_id=2322&cnt_id=3685


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

Congrats to the Compound Men for the Silver. Also for Crispin who also took Silver.

Cheers,


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

very cool!


----------



## bigdawg (Feb 26, 2003)

congrats compound men, and a huge congrats to Benny!!! Looks like he lit it up out there!!! Only dropped 1 point in the final match!!! Way to shoot!


----------

